# Charlotte NC and area



## capitalbill (Feb 7, 2007)

veteran player trying to get back into role-playing looking for a group in the Charlotte area


----------



## Ampolitor (Feb 18, 2007)

*me too*

Same Here, Im in Gastonia and cant find a group my age (30's).


----------



## Pepster (Feb 23, 2007)

*One-shots at ABG*

There's a group of us that meet for one-shots every other Wednesday night at Above Board Games in Tega Cay, SC.  You may be able to find a group there.

Here's a link to the site:

http://www.aboveboardgames.net

Pepster


----------

